# Code 95 and strange connector loose under passenger seat



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the bottom picture hollow? If so it may be the foot vent that goes to the rear passenger when you have the blower set to feet.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like the connector for the passenger seat air bag system. Did they just not plug it in or maybe changed seats out and forgot to connect.


----------



## artfurt (May 15, 2014)

Thank guys!

Today i'm going to Dealer to solve this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, if I have I seen a car like this, with this problem, would offer the dealer a couple of thousand or less before buying it. If unwilling and I like the car, and his price is fair, would say, fix it first. Before buying it. If the dealer gave that discount, then I would be learning how to repair the problem. Do you still have a warranty?

In the US with my GMcard and new car rebates, was cheaper to buy a new car than a used car, plus getting a free 36K mile bumper to bumper warranty. With over this limit in mileage, its 30 days, and 50-50 for repair cost. This was further augmented by our crazy clunker trade ins reducing the used car inventory.

Never made it down to Brazil yet, ha, wife would love to go for that world cup thing. But compared to the US, the prices for vehicles in Venezuela and Colombia are positively insane. How are they in Brazil?


----------



## Danix (Sep 7, 2014)

Resolveu o pbma amigo? Aconteceu com o meu.....


----------

